#  Linear Sat Up_435/Down_145 SSB,CW (2)

## DL8RCB

1.
CAS-3a
- uplink: 435.040 
- downlink: 145.675 

 -CW Beacon: 145.660

....................  ....................  ..........
2.
CAS-3b
- uplink: 435.090 to 435.110 LSB 
- downlink: 145.730 to 145.750 USB 

 - CW beacon: 145.725 
- digital telemetry: 145.640 

....................  ....................  ..........

3.*  !*
CAS-3d
- uplink: 435.210 to 435.230 LSB 
- downlink: 145.860 to 145.880 USB 

 - CW beacon: 145.855 
- digital telemetry: 145.835 

....................  ....................  ..........

4.CAS-3f
- uplink: 435.330 to 435.350 LSB 
- downlink: 145.980 to 146.000 USB 

 - CW beacon: 145.975 
- digital telemetry: 145.955 

....................  ....................  ..........

5.AO-73 (FUNcube-1)
- uplink: 435.130 to 435.150 LSB    (435.140 MHz)   
- downlink: 145.950 to 146.970 USB (145.960 MHz)   

     AO-73  _   http://aar29.free.fr/sat/ao73/logentry.php

 - CW beacon: 145.935 
- digital telemetry: 145.935
Download FUNcube Telemetry Dashboard software

----------

